# Vegas



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how Vegas works do you shoot all weekend or just Friday and Saturday is it safe to fly out Sunday morning or what. Never shot there before what should we expect and where is everyone staying


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://fieldarchery.com/tournaments/vegas/schedule.cfm


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

As you can see on the schedule, you won't know what your Sunday line time is until Sat. night maybe around 8-9 PM.


----------



## alaskariverguy (Nov 25, 2008)

I shot Vegas for the first time last year and was lucky enough to shoot earlier enough on Sunday to make my flight out Sunday afternoon. In retrospect I would fly in Thurs night and fly out Monday morning. Then again it is a long flight to Alaska!

Steve


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

As noted in the previous posts, you shoot Fri, Sat and Sun. First 2 days line times will be known ahead of time. Sun line time is dependent on what division/style you shoot and what score you shot over the first two days. Unless you are shooting in one of the Championship Divisions or the top flight in Unlimited Flights you can usually guarantee you'll be shooting early enough on Sun to consider a late afternoon or early evening flight time. I usually suggest to people I talk to about Vegas travel to consider an early flight on Thur and then either a red-eye Sun night or Mon morning flight. Earlier on Thur so you have options to redirect flights or find lost equipment in case of weather, bad connections, etc., before your Fri shooting time. And not so early on Sun in case you do find yourself on one of the later scheduled shooting lines. Besides, kind of nice to hang around on Sun night, wind down, relax after shooting all weekend. If you have the time I've found an evening flight out on Wed to be even better. Costs a little more, but you generally run into less cab traffic at the airport and less lines waiting to get into your hotel room that way. Sleep in Thur morning, little practice and then you have the entire afternoon to do something like head out to Hoover Dam, etc..

Few thoughts/ideas  ..................

>>--------->


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

My wife and I just drive to Vegas. it's only a 4.5 hour drive..:wink:
Don.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

zestycj7 said:


> it's only a 4.5 hour drive..:wink:
> Don.


MAN you guys drive slow......LOL you can make it under 4hrs, heck its under 3 for me and im only right up hill from ya

its nice to be able to just drive there isnt it?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dennis,
Yes it is nice to be able to drive there. My wife drove last year, it's my turn this year.
You and I might of met, your name really rings a bell. I shoot at all most all the Mojave shoots with Louie Rangle and his bunch.
Don.


----------

